# Missy gave birth to twins



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

I went outside this morning and found twins!!! I have one boy and one girl. We named them Grover and Ella. Missy did a great job! :leap:

I will put pics on in a little bit.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

How cool! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Congrats! I wanna see pictures


----------



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

That is the dad Davy!!! The little girl is behind the boy.


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

Very cute little ones


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , they are adorable , congrats 
I just love the colors , just like my twin nubians


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh aren't those two precious! I love that coloring, remind me of kittens for some reason.


----------



## G_Crew (Jan 18, 2013)

Very pretty black coats... congrats!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

They are so adorable! Congrats!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Congrats!! They are adorable babies! Dad is a handsome fellow also!! I love the names ! This is one of the MAIN FEARS that i have with breeding my girls....>> How in the world will you EVER BE ABLE to turn loose of the beautiful little ones..??..


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

very cute! I love babies, but my girls aren't due until the end of march -2nd wk of april


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratz! They're adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------

